
AnchorWatch – A Rogue Device Detection Tool for Windows With Email Alerts - rootsh3ll
https://github.com/iamrootsh3ll/AnchorWatch
======
rootsh3ll
Background story: I am Hardeep Singh. I created AnchorWatch as my freelance
gig in 2018.

AnchorWatch is a simple PowerShell script that scans the subnet every X
minutes and sends email alerts on each blacklisted device discovery.

Email contains the following informaiton:

1\. MAC Address

2\. Hostname

3\. IP Address

4\. OS Name

5\. OUI Vendor Name

6\. Last Seen Timestamp

There are no cheap/free options available online when it comes to Rogue device
detection, especially for Windows. I hope you find it useful.

